# [Craigslist] Delta Drill Press! Help me decide!



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

Which drill press do you think I should go for here:

This guy said he would do it for $90:
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4639109652.html

This guy said he would do it for $120:
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4619995929.html

Any input/recommendations? Am I paying too much?

Thanks


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Just my personal opinion. I would hold out for a floor model one. It gives you more versitality. Of course it depends on what you would use it for.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

The most obvious difference of those drill presses is its type- I say no to the bench model and go for the 
floor model.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmm I would much prefer the floor model as well but space is a consideration.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I fourth(?) the floor model. Make space, youll find uses for it. Honestly, i think that a good drill press may just be the second most versatile tool in the shop, after the table saw. Sure, you can drill holes, but with little creativity you can also build attachments for a belt sander, sharpening jig, vertical lathe, light-duty milling machine, etc. That said, ive never met a small drill press ive liked. Ive always found myself extremely limited by the size on most small presses, with a few exceptions


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

For 90 bucks I don't see how you can go wrong, provided it works and there's minimal runout. I'd get the first one and ask him to throw in the base that it's on. A bench mounted drill press is better than no drill press.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

First link looks to be the better model and it has the rack and pinion to raise and lower the table, that would be a deal breaker for me all else being equal.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! Ended up picking up the first one. Talked the guy down to 105. It's missing the chuck key which I have ordered and will be here on Monday. 

Having a hard time finding the manual though. It's a Delta 14-040.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Vexorg said:


> Having a hard time finding the manual though. It's a Delta 14-040.


Not to be rude, but i have to ask, why do you want the manual for a drill press?


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Before I use any tool I usually look through the manual. Just a habit, I've used a drill press before but all of this stuff is just a hobby for me. I like to be safe. 

Also I figured there must be some tuning up/adjustment tips.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a nice deal.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

By the way, in a pinch you can use a flat blade and a philips screwdriver to tighten up the chuck. Works fine. DAMHIK...


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> By the way, in a pinch you can use a flat blade and a philips screwdriver to tighten up the chuck. Works fine. DAMHIK...


Thanks, already have a chuck in the mail. Should arrive today


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Now the only thing I need to figure out is:

How to make a fence with hold-downs for this table.
Decide if buying one of those "power v link belts" is worth it.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice buy on the drill press. As for bench top presses I think they are just fine. I have never found it to be a problem to have the bench type drill press. I have 6 in all. One was given to me it is a high speed with a very high accuracy. It only uses up to 1/4 inch bits. I have 2 Deltas, 1 Craftsman, 1 Atlas, 1 Buffalo 1940's vintage. and also a Bridgeport that can be used as a drill. 

Paul


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Fastback said:


> Nice buy on the drill press. As for bench top presses I think they are just fine. I have never found it to be a problem to have the bench type drill press. I have 6 in all. One was given to me it is a high speed with a very high accuracy. It only uses up to 1/4 inch bits. I have 2 Deltas, 1 Craftsman, 1 Atlas, 1 Buffalo 1940's vintage. and also a Bridgeport that can be used as a drill.
> 
> Paul


Wow that's quite a collection , have you ever use ever used the linked belts?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just put a link belt on my table saw, and it does make a wold of different in the shaking. Never tried one on a drill press though


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have used link belts on a few of my machines, but not on any of the drill presses. No reason I just never found the need. I did use a link belt on a Grizzly contractor saw, a 6 inch jointer, 4 inch jointer, my wood lathe, band saw etc. I have also placed one on my small 6 inch Atlas metal lathe. In each case the belt worked well. 

Paul


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmm looks like the belt for the drill is 1/4" wide. It looks like the link belts only come in 1/2". Oh well.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Vexorg said:


> Hmm looks like the belt for the drill is 1/4" wide. It looks like the link belts only come in 1/2". Oh well.


They also make a narrower belt, that is what I use on the small Atlas metal lathe, mainly because it is the model with Timken bearings and I didn't want to remove the spindle to replace the belt.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting, where did you purchase it from? I looked on rockler and amazon but didn't see any smaller ones.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Try Ebay, there are lots of listings for 3/8", that is what I use on my metal lathe.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, they make a 3/8 inch wide link belt and they sell them at McMaster/Carr. I also use this size on my 6 inch Atlas.

Paul


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Fastback said:


> Yes, they make a 3/8 inch wide link belt and they sell them at McMaster/Carr. I also use this size on my 6 inch Atlas.
> 
> Paul


Thanks, that website is pretty cool also.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys. I picked up a 3/8th belt from eBay. Will report back once it arrives and I install it.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Got the v belt installed and boy what a difference! Machine is extremely quiet now and there is almost no vibration. This makes a world of a difference. Not sure how these work on other tools but I would suggest you give it a try if you're on the fence. 

I tend to be very skeptical of anything I buy so I set low expectations. I am pleasantly surprised with how well this works. 

Now if I can find something to drill...


----------

